# recent water temps



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

planning on heading out tomorrow, what kinda temps you guys been seeing the last few trips


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

57 on the beach 54 3 miles out as of this morning


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

It was 62 top to bottom in 110' of water ( 20 miles from pensacola pass) 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

It was 63 not bad in a full suit in about 70 -80 feet. Great to be back in water


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Berry said:


> It was 63 not bad in a full suit in about 70 -80 feet. Great to be back in water


Awesome!
Where did you dive? 
Did you see any lionfish?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Still 2 f' ing cold. I hear at 100' its near 70 degrees year round. Below that, colder. all u need 2 know.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

We hit small two man made sites just pass the Dutch banks. First one only had one large lionfish, snapper everywhere and a ton of 8-10 triggerfish second one a pyramid covered up in snapper much more lionfish and I would say the whole life cycle. I killed some of the youngest I had ever seen 3" long cool looking almost clear with stripes. I had wanted some trigger but out of nearly fifty probably didn't see one bigger than 12" I killed some lionfish and brought home couple of flounder and a mangrove


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for the report!
Our team of "lion tamers" is set to go on Tues.....hope the weather holds!
I'll be nice and toasty in my dry suit though....No wet diving until the water hits 70 degrees!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Firefishvideo;
I'll be nice and toasty in my dry suit though....No wet diving until the water hits 70 degrees!![/QUOTE said:


> Come on your to young to be a drysuit wuss there like dragging a parachute. A good 7mill Farmer John and a good tight hooded vest. I put 2 1/2 hours in mine yesterday water was about 58. Oh plus lots of hot water from my E-tec between dives. good luck on the Lion Fish I didn't see one I was in less than 70 ft. :thumbup:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

sealark said:


> Come on your to young to be a drysuit wuss there like dragging a parachute. A good 7mill Farmer John and a good tight hooded vest. I put 2 1/2 hours in mine yesterday water was about 58. Oh plus lots of hot water from my E-tec between dives. good luck on the Lion Fish I didn't see one I was in less than 70 ft. :thumbup:


 You are one tough ....:notworthy:
I hate being even the least bit cold......and my drysuit fits really well - so not too bad to swim in. Frankly the worst part of it for me is getting in and out of the damn thing! Not that is hell! Once I'm in it ...I'm great!
Id much rather dive a wetsuit - I wear the shell more for the surface than the water....that way I don't have to worry about the wind chill when I'm wet, and cruising at 30 mph with no windscreen. I always seem to end up in the wettest/coldest/windiest spot on the boat for the trip out/in!:001_huh: 
Also- somewhere in the back of my mind - I kind of like having a survival suit on all the time...when the air and water are both below 60. Never know what will happen!
I'm a chicken....but a comfortable one!:thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hell i put 5 years in new london conn. diving community wersuits. Water rarely gets above 50 in the winter you have to push the ice chunks out of the way. What i do is always just put the bottoms on at the house and dress warm clothes on the upper half until i get to first spot. Then when finished change into dry clothes for the run home. That change at sea can be hell in 20 knot winds and 30 degrees air. That endless supply of hot water is the deal. Time to go kill some more of nathures creature's. Dry suits have changed for the good since unisuits came out. But I triied them and for me are to restrictive for me and not necessary. Plus expensive as hell. If boat sinks here a wetsuit on surface is plenty. Gotta go.....


----------

